# 6100 Westell WireSpeed Dual Connect Modem Drivers



## flowertop (Jun 2, 2006)

I cannot get the drivers to install for my 6100 Westell WireSpeed Dual Connect Modem, for USB. I know that Ethernet is better, but I have the Ethernet hooked up to my laptop and need USB for my desktop. I am using XP on my laptop and ME on the desktop. I do have one problem that may be preventing me, but I am not sure. In my device manager there in a yellow exclamation mark on VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller. There are also 4 of these listed in the device manager, but only one of them has the yellow exclamation mark. I have tried everything under the sun to fix this, but nothing has worked so far. I am hoping that someone there may be able to help me, so that my boyfriend can have his laptop back and I can get back on my desktop. Thanx :4-dontkno


----------



## flowertop (Jun 2, 2006)

I can't believe that there is no one out there that has responded to this issue, right or wrong. A very sad, sad, situation> =(


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Most modems will not allow you to use usb and Ethernet at the same time. That is why you can not get the usb to work. You need a broadband router to connect both to one modem.


----------



## therndoby (Aug 31, 2007)

if any one reads this, the reply made by Terrister is incorrect. I was running two computers on the same modem, however when i reinstalled windows on the usb computer the driver didn't automatically install.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, the Westell 6100 is a router, and I've personally had USB and Ethernet connected to one, so I do know that works. If you want two of them on Ethernet, a simple Ethernet switch will allow you to connect multiple computers to that unit.


----------

